
After Recent Scandal Trump Family Turns Towards Encryption - remx
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/trump-family-encryption
======
Cozumel
'Several encrypted Tutanota mailboxes were registered yesterday alone with
distinct names of Trump family members' \- That sends up all kinds of red
flags! In the comments the author of the piece even says it's 'fake' but still
that's one provider I would never consider now and would actively warn other
people against even trying.

~~~
ksiera
For context, it was denied by Tutanota on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/5xmmx3/httpsprxbxc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/5xmmx3/httpsprxbxcomemail_tutanota_has_been_removed_from/dejsckw/)

"Agreed, the following sentence is misleading and we should not have written
it. Several encrypted Tutanota mailboxes were registered yesterday alone with
distinct names of Trump family members. Yet, we can confirm that it is
completely made up. We do not even look at email addresses registered so we
wouldn't notice if they signed up at all."

